# Fix Hulu Plus app



## fireroc (Mar 28, 2018)

One of the reasons for purchasing Tivo Bolt was to allow me to view live channels on Hulu such as MSNBC Cnn Discover etc.
Now I learn that I cannot watch live channels in real time. Of course, Tivo says it is Hulu's problem, which is true. I submitted a request to Hulu for a fix. Of course, I am but one voice.
It would be great if Tivo would get on board and push this request.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I just wish the Hulu app could play video without developing stuttering after 20 minutes or so; always have to go back out to the UI and restart anything playing with the Hulu app on the TiVo Bolt every 20 minutes or so. Aggravating.


----------



## peroulas (Jun 19, 2002)

Same problems here. I bought a mini vox to speed up the loading ofapps instead of using the roamio OTA. Useless, the Hulu app is horrible compared to the one on Roku. And it always starts stuttering after a short while. I thought Hydra was supposed to update the app platform? What a waste of time, back to Roku for streaming.


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

it does make me wonder on the Bolt has the same issue with Youtube. After about 18 min it goes in loading I'm starting to feel that this is related and a fundamental bug across applications.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The most recent software update fixed the YouTube issue for bolts. Make sure your machine has it.


----------

